# Game 3: Phoenix Suns (1-1) @ Orlando Magic (1-0) - 11/4



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Sunday, 6PMEST/3PMPST
Where: Amway Center - Orlando, FL
TV: Local or illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 92-89 Vs. Pistons *










@









*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED!*​


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

FOUL! Recycled photo!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol


Usually, that's what I do but I can change it up each time. Or try to.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank god its Eddie on color.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Beasley is looking slick to start.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just started watching.

16-12, Suns 5:55 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Defense creating turnovers.

Beasley cleaned it up.


Then nice pass by Scola to Gortat.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

28-21, Suns 2:01


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

33-26, Suns after 1.

Scola playing well. 11/4/3

Beasley 9/2

Dragic 5 assts


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Game delayed cuz of the net being ripped by mascot. Taking way too long.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

OMG THE NET WAS FIXED! 13 MINS OFFICIALLY


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Vintage Shannon Brown on that fastbreak. (started by Morris obliterating that lay up attempt).

Wide open Wes Johnson? Nah. I'll go into traffic and travel.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Missed this entire 3rd til now. 


Magic lighting it up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tucker taking it himself on a 4 on 1 fastbreak?

Woeful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gentry goes too long with this bench mob sometimes. Telfair..Brown..Tucker...yuck


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, end up getting blown out in the last 1 1/2 quarters and taking the L. Magic caught fire and the Suns went ice cold basically. I dont mind Gentry playing odd combinations of players. I would prefer that Wes Johnson gets the bulk of the experimental minutes on the wing though. I have 0 expectations for this team one way or another so it is at least refreshing in the sense that every night is an adventure. 1 -2. 79 games remaining lol.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

And the Suns blow a big lead and lose by double digits.


----------



## AG (Nov 1, 2012)

We just suck. 
Not much more needs to be said.


----------

